# I did it....2022



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Well I finally decided and picked up a new 2022 on Saturday.Man does it feel good in the hand and I like the DA/SA as well. I have already taken it apart and cleaned it so now all I have to do is get to the range and see how it shoots. The only down side was it only came with two mags. Now all I have to do is pick one more mag up and i'll be ready to go. I hope this is one of many to come.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Congrat's 

A pircture is worth a thousand words:mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023


----------



## MAGNUS (Mar 21, 2009)

I have a 2022 in 9mm. Great gun! Have only put about 100 rds through it but hope to pick up more ammo this week. Good luck with the gun. I know you will like it.


----------



## Supermanwoot (May 16, 2009)

YES! Great choice my friend. They are such a steal at ~$500. You wont be disappointed at the range either. Mine has been flawless so far, definitely THE best polymer gun for the money hands down IMO. I gotta admit though, it makes me want to buy a p229, p239, p232, and p220 haha.

I ordered my magazines from HERE

They shipped fast and the price was $35 per mag after shipping, that was the cheapest around by about $10 per mag so I figured I'd pass on the savings! Also, I was told that however magazines you THINK you need, buy twice that


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the Sig club. :smt023


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

grey-wolf said:


> ...The only down side was it only came with two mags. Now all I have to do is pick one more mag up and i'll be ready to go. I hope this is one of many to come.


Only 2 mags. Wah. Wah. Wah. :smt022 You just bought a Sig! Come on! :supz:

*Congrats on your purchase*. I looked for a 2022/357sig but couldn't find one and opted for a P239/357sig. I had read that 2022 owners really liked the feel of the triggers.

As already mentioned, Top Gun Supply is the place to go for Sig mags. Forget aftermarket brands. Top Gun will run out occasionally but they'll get more. Do not ignore the used police mags. I bought 4 of them for my P239 for a very good price. They had never been out of the plastic bag and were still gunked up.

:watching: I have my popcorn; I am ready for the pix now and am anxious to hear how you like it once you've pulled the trigger. If this is your first Sig, expect more to follow you home. It's a Signess.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Tom and his staff at TGS are great. They were out when I was looking for more mags for my SP so I got them from Dave at DKMags.com. He's a good guy as well when it comes to mags.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Well I made it to the range yesterday and I must say I am very impressed so far. It has a different feel than my PX4 so i'll need to get in a little more range time before I make the switch on carry guns. I put 100 rds through it so far and I must say the gun is more accuate than I expected, the trigger is smoother than my Beretta as well. Don't get me wrong i'm not bashing my Beretta I like it very much. I do feel for 500.00 the 2022 is alot of gun for the money. I know this will not be my last because i'm already looking at another but that one will have to wait till income tax time because of the price. Oh no I may be coming down with the Signess. So now I just gotta do a little more searching for a holster for it. I heard High Noon Holsters has some kind of extruded material holster for 50.00 so that may have to do for now untill I get my Tucker holster. I'll try to post some pics later.


----------

